# Rant on Fluval 404



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

For the people who do love their Fluvals, please don't mind me. I don't have anything against you or your Fluvals, just mine.... Now on on to my rant about my Fluval....

I absolutely hated it. I got it used and it was working perfectly for the old owner, I don't know if it was me or it broke when he was tearing down his set up for me, but anyways.... It sucks, I cleaned it out, filled it up and tried many different ways to get it to start, but to no avail.... I searched forums and all over to try to get an answer to my priming problem, but all the methods that I read about did not work for me, that darn thing wet my carpet, myself, and gave me blisters. Never again.. after trying to set it up yesterday, I just gave up and spent some money on a new Eheim 2217, which is hassle free. Unlike that leaky/spraying trash Fluval.. 

End rant..

Oh and if anyone thinks they can fix the Fluval 404, you can have it for 30$ local pickup... pm me for more details....

EHEIM RULES!!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm in the same aboat as you. Not very happy abou my Fluval 104. I got it used also, and had the hardest time setting it up. It wouldn't start. I finally figured out a solution to get it going though...Taking my fist and pounding on the housing gets it going pretty good.

Once it does get going, it works as any other filter, but I can still hear the impeller working, and it makes alot of noise. Oh, well..I'll be sticking that filter in a different room for now on.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

All I could hear was the impeller or something turning inside. I even kicked it a few times plus a few slaps, nothing...


----------

